# Windows Explorer Ersatz



## Nino14 (10. Juni 2007)

Hey Leuts,  ich hab ein problem mit meinem Windoews explorer... wie eigendlich immer... daher hab ich mir überlegt es muss doch einen ersatz geben... Aber im Internet finde ich nur einfache doppel explorer aber nix was auch ne Taskleiste und die icons aufm desktop anzeigt... Das einziege was ich gefunden hab is Aston aber das is mir zu Heftig. Einfach zu bunt und brauch hat auch zu viele Funktionen.  Also meine Frage an euch: Gibt es ein Programm welches alle Funktionen des Windows explorers hat?   PS: Ich hoffe das das hier richtig ist. Aber ich fand das das hier am besten reinpasste.  LG Nino


----------



## Danielku15 (10. Juni 2007)

Da gäbe es Unmengen an Dateimanager für Windows. Eine Liste ist sogar unter Wikipedia zu finden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dateimanager
Bitte halte dich bezüglich deiner Rechtschreibung an die Netiquette.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Hast Du Dir schonmal LiteStep angesehen?

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
@danielku, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe dann sucht er keinen Dateimanager, sondern eine komplette Benutzeroberfläche.
[/edit]


----------



## Danielku15 (15. Juni 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> ...
> @danielku, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe dann sucht er keinen Dateimanager, sondern eine komplette Benutzeroberfläche.


Ok dann hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------

